# ECEDRA record holder - 1974 Chevy Vega



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

*SL - Class / Division B3-LI*
*Darryl Pettway 1974 Chevy Vega - 12.04 seconds @ 99.37 mph*

Does anyone have any details about this car? I'm trying to convince a friend with a very tired smallblock Vega to convert it to electric. He is already impressed with the performance but is wondering about the associated cost.

Later,
Keith


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I couldn't find any info on it. If it helps, there are a couple Vegas on Evalbum. The first one is probably more along the lines of what you are looking for than the second one is.

http://www.evalbum.com/3715

http://www.evalbum.com/3697


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

does he want to scrounge or go first class? for a rebirth full dual set-up perhaps 8 grand plus 5 more for batteries to do a 1/4 mile really quick


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> does he want to scrounge or go first class? for a rebirth full dual set-up perhaps 8 grand plus 5 more for batteries to do a 1/4 mile really quick


try $20k to $25k, and with lithium an additional $5k to $10k.

We have $25k in the Pinto set up just like it is. If I delete the $6k for lead then add $12k for lithium we'd be at around $31k.

http://www.evalbum.com/1093

This would be very similar to what Dennis has done with his Vega except he has gone single larger motor.

Mike


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've shown him all these cars too, over the last couple of years. He doesn't really want to spend more than it will cost him for a high performance ICE rebuild, though. Doubt if I can convince him. Small-block Chevy performance is still pretty cheap.

Later,
Keith


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

If you find out any info about the subject car please let us know.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

electrabishi said:


> If you find out any info about the subject car please let us know.


Been looking for a while - can't find a thing.


----------

